# Pioneer Sound System



## ACCruzeRS2012 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, I own a 2012 Chevy Cruze RS and I have the factory Pioneer sound system that is not a touch screen. I’m just curious is the factory pioneer sound system that is touch screen will work if installed in my car. If anyone has any answers to this question I would gladly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it would, just have to get the correct harnesses


----------

